# Competed in first ever duathlon yesterday



## Shaun Robinson (2 Apr 2014)

As title suggests competed in first duathlon yesterday and loved it will def be doing more ,my transitions were rubbish to be expected I think lol , but happy with results it was 5k run 20k bike then 3.5k run


----------

